# Fundraiser for the benefit of Charles "Melon" Fade Family



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Texas Parks and Wildlife Department officials are gearing up for the 14th annual Texas Abandoned Crab Trap Removal Program Feb. 21 to March 2.

http://tpwd.texas.gov/newsmedia/releases/?req=20140206a

The t shirts are on the way now! Hopefully Speckledpe**er can get the Paypal account set up on Monday since he's done all the other legwork so far! Thanks Shawn!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

I forgot to say that all the proceeds from the sale of these shirts will go to Sheila (Melons widow).

The shirts are $20 up to XL and $25 for XXL and XXXL.


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

I need 3 XXL and 1 Small please.

Admin/Mods could we please stick this so we can sell these shirts and raise some money.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> Texas Parks and Wildlife Department officials are gearing up for the 14th annual Texas Abandoned Crab Trap Removal Program Feb. 21 to March 2.
> 
> http://tpwd.texas.gov/newsmedia/releases/?req=20140206a
> 
> The t shirts are on the way now! * Hopefully Speckledpe**er can get the Paypal account set up on Monday since he's done all the other legwork so far! * Thanks Shawn!


negative ghostrider, the pattern is full.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

speckle-catcher said:


> negative ghostrider, the pattern is full.


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: You're a good man bro!


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

Order for the Melon Family, I'll pick up the tab

3 xl
7 large 
1 medium


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Shirts arrived today!

Send a PM to Harbormaster to order yours!!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

So if your not a b-lister you can't order a shirt?? Or Participate in the clean up? :rotfl:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

everybody except Bobby can order a shirt.

:rotfl:

Bobby - I should be at the beach this weekend, I can deliver a shirt if you want one.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Man. So many comments. But I will refrain as not to upset The Dux.
He's worked so hard on getting all this done and organized.

Shirts look good Shawn. And hope to see yall on the 21st.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

Uncle Harbor,

I'd like 2 x-tra larges, and 2 mediums.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=12540274&postcount=89

Yes sir, we have quite a few left...what size?

Gotcha Berts

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=12543890&postcount=105

Got you down also Crowmagnum


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

one xl please


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> Shirts arrived today!
> 
> Send a PM to Harbormaster to order yours!!


Can we see the back of it also?


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> Can we see the back of it also?


Back of the shirt?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> Can we see the back of it also?


 I think that if I asked for a photo of that - I might end up sitting in the HR department head's office.

again.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

LouieB said:


> Back of the shirt?


Yes?


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

There are still lots of shirts for sale. Even if you cannot attend the CTCU please buy a shirt to help us raise money for Melon's widow. Melon was always there to help and participate in 2COOL fundraisers and benefits. Let's show a little appreciation by helping out the family.

Thank you,

Pat


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

So...02/21 at the boat ramp in Sargent...will shirts be available there? I guess I'm the only 2cooler that doesn't know what's going on!


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

I'd rather be getting those free crab traps from the bay. A half dozen would do just fine.


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

steve holchak said:


> So...02/21 at the boat ramp in Sargent...will shirts be available there? I guess I'm the only 2cooler that doesn't know what's going on!


If you want to buy shirts I will meet you there.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

how does one get involved in the trap clean up, I would be interested


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

sea hunt 202 said:


> how does one get involved in the trap clean up, I would be interested


The season is closed statewide, so you can go anywhere and clean traps up! But you must release anything in the traps and destroy the trap. The state designates pick up sites where you can dump them!

If you'd like to participate with us in Sargent come 9 houses down from the Crab Trap Restaurant on the creek!

Those that want can also pick up their T's at the house that Saturday!

We have plenty of all sizes left...


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Harbor, I'll have the boat down there Friday evening. And I'll pick up shirts when I'm there but I will wait till Sunday to allow everyone else a chance to purchase.

I don't think the fishing will be worth a flip, really slack tides. So we'll get some plywood and put on the deck and grab traps while the crew cooks all day Saturday.


----------



## martykaan (Jan 31, 2015)

I've seen these publicized before. Are they work weekends where people just volunteer and show up or is it more structured and organized than that?
I would love to help clean the bay of old traps if you need help. I fish that area quite often and could lend a hand.
Is there a meeting place and time to start?


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

Would a moderator please change the title of the thread to "Fundraiser for the benefit of Charles "Melon" Fade Family". We are hoping to sell more shirts to raise money for Sheila Fade. Thank you.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Did I miss the directions on how to pay or get the shirts for out-of-towners? If that is covered by the "send a PM to Harbor" then I will.

Thanks.


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

Yes please send him a PM. We will make sure you get any shirts you order. Thank you for your support. A PayPal account is being set up

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Harbormaster said:


> The season is closed statewide, so you can go anywhere and clean traps up! But you must release anything in the traps and destroy the trap. The state designates pick up sites where you can dump them!
> 
> If you'd like to participate with us in Sargent come 9 houses down from the Crab Trap Restaurant on the creek!
> 
> ...


9 houses towards the "Y" or caney creek marina?


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Towards the Y....will be on your right


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Will there be barbecue???


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

jc said:


> Will there be barbecue???


Only if you bring it.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

steve holchak said:


> Only if you bring it.


Careful. Not sure you want any of his BBQ. I hear the sauce is of question.sad3sm


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

LouieB said:


> Harbor, I'll have the boat down there Friday evening. And I'll pick up shirts when I'm there but I will wait till Sunday to allow everyone else a chance to purchase.
> 
> I don't think the fishing will be worth a flip, really slack tides. So we'll get some plywood and put on the deck and grab traps while the crew cooks all day Saturday.


I just got back. Tides are low, water in the creek is clearing up(Caught a few last night).If you boat up Caney Creek, be careful. There is a 40' tree in the middle between the boatramps, close to 48 Seagull.


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

*PayPal for paying for Melon Fundraiser Shirt*

Please use the e-mail address *[email protected]* for PayPal and use the Send Money to Family and Friends feature and not Products or Services. Thank you to those who have already ordered and for those who have not we still have plenty of all sizes. If you cannot attend we will find a way to get them to you so please order and help the family out.

Thanks!

Dux


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Funds are on the way via Paypal. Will send a PM to Harbormaster with details.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Put me down for 2 each of sml, med, lg and ex lg....

I need 'em for the grandkids... I'll explain "The Legend of Melon" to them 
when they are old enough...

Will pay extry for delivery..or whatever... Lemme know...


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

just saw paypal address....couple of Franklins on the way...

Please someone mail them to me or drop them at the double wide.

thanks...jim


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Thanks Mr. Jim and Charles! We still have plenty boys...help us out here!


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

HM, I'll take an XL & a 3XL if ya can drop them in the mail. Can't make it to town.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Thanks Brew...PM me an addy! 

Only 86 shirts left...y'all better hurry!


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Harbormaster said:


> Thanks Brew...PM me an addy!
> 
> Only 86 shirts left...y'all better hurry!


Man, thats an old pic. When was the last time that Gulf Coast was in the water at the dock???? LOL


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

LouieB said:


> Man, thats an old pic. When was the last time that Gulf Coast was in the water at the dock???? LOL


2008......5 B-Listers, 4 C-Listers and TINY...I guess Spout, Inc, or Robo was taking the picture


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> Thanks Brew...PM me an addy!
> 
> Only 86 shirts left...y'all better hurry!


Payment sent. Added $10 for shipping, let me know if that covers it or I'll add more. PM inbound. Thanks!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

LouieB said:


> Man, thats an old pic. When was the last time that Gulf Coast was in the water at the dock???? LOL


I have LOTS of pics!

Thanks Brew!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

84 left and going like hotcakes...better hurry up and get that order in! :biggrin:

jc...I need your sizes!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

83 left now! FYI...the price of these shirts will double next week and triple the week after that! Take advantage of the reduced rate and be the envy of your camp!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Just got the last truckload in and have 81 left out of it! Better hurry up folks!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

For those on the East side that want to get their shirts, we're meeting at the Don Carlos Mexican Restaurant on 76th street tomorrow around 11 AM! Good food reasonably priced! 

If you cant make it we'll get them to you later!

https://www.google.com/maps/place/D...01,17z/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x8273343558c8c087


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Fine lookin' pix of some really FINE FOLKS, Harbor....


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*For my man Charles ...*

... for the first time ever, I think I have successfully used Paypal. Donation to Sheila should be done via Steve's e-mail. Thanks Steve and Pat for sending Sheila a little token of appreciation from her husbands buddies. Let me know if it did not work - XXXL t-shirt would be a bonus but not necessary.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

PM sent. PayPal green headed out.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> For those on the East side that want to get their shirts, we're meeting at the Don Carlos Mexican Restaurant on 76th street tomorrow around 11 AM! Good food reasonably priced!
> 
> If you cant make it we'll get them to you later!
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/place/D...01,17z/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x8273343558c8c087


 lunch at 11am?

you must be old.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

speckle-catcher said:


> lunch at 11am?
> 
> you must be old.


Senior Citizen Discount.
I bet he uses his AARP card.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

:rotfl:


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

speckle-catcher said:


> :rotfl:


I bet he's the kind of old guy that gets up at 2:47 AM to pee and check the internet and email.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

LouieB said:


> I bet he's the kind of old guy that gets up at 2:47 AM to pee and check the internet and email.


just wait, Louie....just wait......


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I see Jeff Dunham's old talking doll Walter is standing behind Melon in that pic. Who has their hand up his keester to make his lips flap??? :rotfl:


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Good lunch girls, it was ok to see some of y'all again, cool shirts hope it helps the Melon Patch a lil bit. 


:brew2:


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

I never met Melon but seems like a real like-able guy and for that I'd like to purchase a shirt and help his family out, I'll take a XXL and will need it shipped to my house in spring 77373. What would be the total?


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I see Jeff Dunham's old talking doll Walter is standing behind Melon in that pic. Who has their hand up his keester to make his lips flap??? :rotfl:


OHHHHH, believe me. That dude don't need ANY help flapping his lips. The problem is getting him to shut up and stop talking. I've heard threatening him with bodily harm or a dunk in the crik is the only way.



CORNHUSKER said:


> Good lunch girls, it was ok to see some of y'all again, cool shirts hope it helps the Melon Patch a lil bit.
> 
> :brew2:


Thanks for the lunch Brad. :brew2:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Thanks for lunch Brad!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

txteltech said:


> I never met Melon but seems like a real like-able guy and for that I'd like to purchase a shirt and help his family out, I'll take a XXL and will need it shipped to my house in spring 77373. What would be the total?


Which house is yours? There's like 4 or 5 in Spring now! 

$25 + $5 shipping

PM me your address and we'll get it on the way! All the others to be shipped went out today!

Thanks for the lunch Brad! 

Thanks for all the orders boys...we only have 90 left! :work:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Put me down for one L and one XL HarborMeister. I'll stick the PayPal in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Put me down for one L and one XL HarborMeister. I'll stick the PayPal in the mail tomorrow.


Will do HP!

Thanks


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Where do you send the money? I have paypal. But where's the address?


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Set aside a XL and XXL for Runway. I'll bring cash by Saturday along with a little help for the family.


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

Rubberback said:


> Where do you send the money? I have paypal. But where's the address?


http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=12639850

Fundraiser for the benefit of Charles "Melon" Fade Family

Please use the e-mail address *[email protected]* for PayPal and use the Send Money to Family and Friends feature and not Products or Services. Thank you for your support

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Hey, Hey, HEY...only 81 to go! Hurry up before they're gone boys! 

Here's what's left....4-small, 13-medium, 15-large, 42-XL, 5-XXL and 2-XXXL

Much thanks to all that's helped this family out so far! :cheers:


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Harbormaster said:


> Hey, Hey, HEY...only 81 to go! Hurry up before they're gone boys!
> 
> Here's what's left....4-small, 13-medium, 15-large, 42-XL, 5-XXL and 2-XXXL
> 
> Much thanks to all that's helped this family out so far! :cheers:


Hope that Reynolds wrap isn't loaded. No Santa or reindeer would be safe.:rotfl:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Scent sent


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Put me down for 3 more small and 2 more medium, Steve..

Mr Franklin on the way via PP... I'll figger something out to do with them . LOL


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Tortuga said:


> Put me down for 3 more small and 2 more medium, Steve..
> 
> Mr Franklin on the way via PP... I'll figger something out to do with them . LOL


God Bless you sir!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

The Master


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Remember when a prankster put a bunch of chicken wings in his pot of beans? He wasn't too happy about that. ha


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

MEGABITE said:


> Remember when a prankster put a bunch of chicken wings in his pot of beans? He wasn't too happy about that. ha


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

After he calmed down...Hey, hey...HEY...it's all good!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> God Bless you sir!


you ran out of lighter fluid


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

30 Wt. son...30 weight! 

Running a little short on some sizes so hurry up boys!


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

MEGABITE said:


> Remember when a prankster put a bunch of chicken wings in his pot of beans? He wasn't too happy about that. ha


You are thinking about the car of smoked jalapenos I put in it LOL!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

haha That too?!
I'm surprised he didn't figure out a way to put a padlock on his bean pot


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Harbormaster said:


> Hey, Hey, HEY...only 81 to go! Hurry up before they're gone boys!
> 
> Here's what's left....4-small, 13-medium, 15-large, 42-XL, 5-XXL and 2-XXXL
> 
> Much thanks to all that's helped this family out so far! :cheers:


Steve, I sent you $ for 2-2X and 2-3X last week. I am going to try and pick them up down there Saturday if I can make it.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Hey, Harbor...hope you don't mind (but I'm gonna do it anyway.LOL) but I put together a little 'flier' to go with the shirts. They will be going to a half dozen branches of the Tortuga clan and I won't have to explain it to every danged one of them over and over...:rotfl:

_______________________________________________________________________

" The Legend of MELON "

This TeeShirt is a commemorative for an old friend..taken from us much too soon around Thanksgiving... He leaves behind his wife, Sheila and his child...

"Melon" was Charles Fade..a great guy and a great fisherman. I had the pleasure of meeting him at several fishing tournaments over the years...

We are commemerating him with these shirts to help out the family...and publicize the "Crab Trap Cleanup" held each year up and down the Texas coast. -Unfortunately, the commercial crabbers have a habit of not running their traps like they should..or just abandoning them when the floats blow loose. Every year, for a two week period set up by Texas Parks and Wildlife, we can pull up the loose ones and take them to disposal so they will stop ruining our motors and killing unknown millions of fish and crabs that get trapped in them and left to die. Over the last couple of years we have removed over a thousand of them just from Galveston Bay, saving untold numbers of our sea creatures....

You probably notice the color of the shirts.. That is 'limetreuse'...and Charles always had the same reply when you asked him what color bait the fish were biting on...." _Use any color...so long as it is limetreuse_" was always his reply.

Enjoy the shirt...and R.I.P. 'Melon'..You will be missed...

Pictures attached are some of the 'Good Ol' Boys' doing their job at last years 'Cleanup'

Regards, Uncle Jimmy.....


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Just curious why don't yall have an order form on this thread?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Rubberback said:


> Just curious why don't yall have an order form on this thread?


because that would involve someone that actually (somewhat) knew what they were doing to set it up.

Harbormaster couldn't pour pee out of a boot if the instructions were written on the heel.

:rotfl:


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

speckle-catcher said:


> because that would involve someone that actually (somewhat) knew what they were doing to set it up.
> 
> Harbormaster couldn't pour pee out of a boot if the instructions were written on the heel.
> 
> :rotfl:


Ha! Ha! I can't figure out how to send the money or exactly how much they are with shipping. O well I tried. I guess me & harbor are both computer idiots. I know I am. They didn't have computers when I went to school even if they did I'd probably never listened to learn how to work it. LOL:rotfl:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I stuck my paypal in the mail this afternoon!


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Finally figured out the PayPal deal. Contribution sent just in case work gets in the way of getting down there Saturday. Thanks for setting this up.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Rubberback said:


> Ha! Ha! I can't figure out how to send the money or exactly how much they are with shipping. O well I tried. I guess me & harbor are both computer idiots. I know I am. They didn't have computers when I went to school even if they did I'd probably never listened to learn how to work it. LOL:rotfl:


anyone else that needs a conventional solution (AKA a check and mail) - please shoot me a PM and I'll take care of you.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

speckle-catcher said:


> anyone else that needs a conventional solution (AKA a check and mail) - please shoot me a PM and I'll take care of you.


Thanks, Glad to help. I sent the check. Hope his family is doing well ? Its gotta be hard on them without dad. Bless em & buy a shirt all I can say & pick up some traps.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Tortuga said:


> This :rotfl:


You funny! 

Chuck dearly loved this stuff!


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

I got a XXL coming my way I'll need the address to send a check speck catcher !


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Mont said:


> Steve, I sent you $ for 2-2X and 2-3X last week. I am going to try and pick them up down there Saturday if I can make it.


Yessir gott 'em!

For those looking for the house...we're down from the Crab Trap Restaurant with this in the front yard!


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> Yessir gott 'em!
> 
> For those looking for the house...we're down from the Crab Trap Restaurant with this in the front yard!


 Sweet, we got something to shoot at this year!!!

What time do the festivities start?

:brew2:


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Sweet, we got something to shoot at this year!!!
> 
> What time do the festivities start?
> 
> :brew2:


Don't forget the keg. I hear jc is waiting with an empty mug already.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

LouieB said:


> Don't forget the keg. I hear jc is waiting with an empty mug already.


 Every village has one!!!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

If jc was wandering around Sargent - does that mean they had 2 that weekend?


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Sweet, we got something to shoot at this year!!!
> 
> What time do the festivities start?
> 
> :brew2:


There's always something to shoot at down here! 

Festivities start on Friday sharp!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Angel got the last small but we have plenty of the other sizes!


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Really wanted to meet you guys, but due to prior commitments,won't be able to make it.Nice propane tank, think I may have almost run over it one night leaving Lindas back in my drinkin' days!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Put me down for one L and one XL HarborMeister. I'll stick the PayPal in the mail tomorrow.


Aren't you going to get one for yourself too? What's the inventory looking like Harbor? Come on people, let's buy em all up!!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

We have 10 medium, 14 large, 35 XL, 3XXL and 2 XXXL left! 

Come on boys...folks are calling and knocking on the door wanting these shirts! We want y'all to have the first go at â€˜em, don't know how much longer we can hold out!


We'll do our best to see that those of you that are working and haven't seen this thread have a fairly decent chance at what is destined to become the most collectible shirt of our lifetimes! But once theyâ€™re goneâ€¦theyâ€™re gone!

Think about itâ€¦how many Melon Memorial Limetreuce Crab Trap Cleanup T-shirts have you ever seen?

Think about itâ€¦how many Melon Memorial Limetreuce Crab Trap Cleanup T-shirts have you ever seen?


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

I would like 2 shirts. both 2xl. how do i pay for them?


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

**** Chaser said:


> I would like 2 shirts. both 2xl. how do i pay for them?





TexasDux said:


> Please use the e-mail address *[email protected]* for PayPal and use the Send Money to Family and Friends feature and not Products or Services. Thank you to those who have already ordered and for those who have not we still have plenty of all sizes. If you cannot attend we will find a way to get them to you so please order and help the family out.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Dux


here ya go Keith


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Harbormaster said:


> Which house is yours? There's like 4 or 5 in Spring now!
> 
> $25 + $5 shipping
> 
> ...


Another way Keith


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

speckle-catcher said:


> anyone else that needs a conventional solution (AKA a check and mail) - please shoot me a PM and I'll take care of you.[/QUOTE.......This works too ****


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Or take a road trip to Sargent :idea:  :cheers:


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Done via paypal with capt Steve's email above. Thanks for setting this up. Melon was awesome and this is a great cause.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> Think about itâ€¦how many Melon Memorial Limetreuce Crab Trap Cleanup T-shirts have you ever seen?
> 
> Think about itâ€¦how many Melon Memorial Limetreuce Crab Trap Cleanup T-shirts have you ever seen?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:.....One LAST "Melonization"......


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

See y'all down there somewhere around 4PM-5PM. Need me to bring anything?


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

ShadMan said:


> See y'all down there somewhere around 4PM-5PM. Need me to bring anything?


Guitar.
Beer.
Megabite.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

I got the last one covered. :brew: Be down there this evenin God willin and the creek don't rise


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

All good.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Did the mailman bring you my PayPal HarborMeister?

I was going to recommend ordering some Limetreuse Depends for that old goat Freon, but that would just be redundant. They all end up that way for him anyhow.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Did the mailman bring you my PayPal HarborMeister?
> 
> I was going to recommend ordering some Limetreuse Depends for that old goat Freon, but that would just be redundant. They all end up that way for him anyhow.


Never seen limetruese dipped with a brown tail.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

LouieB said:


> Never seen limetruese dipped with a brown tail.


Leaves a heck of a slick I'm told. Always fish it upwind.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Be Alert!!!


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Leaves a heck of a slick I'm told. Always fish it upwind.


Yep. And 2 feet of water is chest deep on him so if a regular human is wading knee deep, be alert.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Be VERY Alert!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Got my first 'allotment' at the office today, Harbor..and my 'crew' loved them...
especially the color and the somewhat 'weird' explanation I gave them about
the whole deal..

Good lookin skivvies...lookin forward to second 'dose'....

Thanks for all yore efforts...and knock off a six pack for the geezer.:rotfl:


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Just got mine, that was quick!! :bounce:


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I owe ya for a couple more, Harbor. Stacy was strutting around the house in hers today and told me Pengi delivered them to the Saucer on Monday.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Mont said:


> I owe ya for a couple more, Harbor. Stacy was strutting around the house in hers today and told me Pengi delivered them to the Saucer on Monday.


You're paid up for all 4! 

These shirts are good luck! AB just caught a flounder in his cast net!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Got our package yesterday -- good job on the shirts. My youngest is using hers as a nightshirt already.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Hey Rubberback...I got your check today!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

speckle-catcher said:


> Hey Rubberback...I got your check today!


Cash it quick. The IRS wants my money. LOL


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Having a good time down on the crick. Lots of food coming off the pit. Who else is headed this way?


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

Megabyte manning the grill









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

Who's the old guy in the chair? 

Wish I could of made it.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

ShadMan said:


> Having a good time down on the crick. Lots of food coming off the pit. Who else is headed this way?


We are heading down that way pretty quick. Should be there around sunset.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

*Fundraiser for the benefit of Charles "Melon" Fade Family*

Angel, that's the Cryptkeeper. LMAO!

Cool, see you soon, Mont.


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Man, I left too soon. Sure was good to see Harbormaster, Freon and Texas Dux. The shirts look great and have already been sighted in Sweeney, Angleton, and Houston.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

ANGEL said:


> Who's the old guy in the chair?
> 
> Wish I could of made it.


I don't know... but the old, worn out, cat behind him sure has a scowl on his face about something. Must need a new adult diaper... :rotfl:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I don't know... but the old, worn out, cat behind him sure has a scowl on his face about something. Must need a new adult diaper... :rotfl:


scowl?

that's his happy face


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> scowl?
> 
> that's his happy face


Then he definitely needs a new diaper... Camera man caught him in the act. LOL


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

He's winning at pocket pool


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Sorry I missed a few of you guys that headed back before we could get down. Thanks to Harbormaster and his family for the hospitality. The crick is still a nice spot.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

We managed to scare up 4 traps yesterday! They had been there a good while and were chock full of stoneys! 

Glad y'all could make it down Mont! Thanks Randy and Freon for all the fine cuisine and everyone that came to the crick and hung! We were blessed with some exceptional weather this year! 

We still have some shirts left in all sizes except small and XXXL :cheers:


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Interesting little crab with eggs. 

To those that mailed checks...we received them and are in the process of getting the shirts shipped out! Thank you very much!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Runway said:


> Man, I left too soon. Sure was good to see Harbormaster, Freon and Texas Dux. The shirts look great and have already been sighted in Sweeney, Angleton, and Houston.


Nice meeting you. U missed out on sum good grub



Haute Pursuit said:


> I don't know... but the old, worn out, cat behind him sure has a scowl on his face about something. Must need a new adult diaper... :rotfl:


Itz hail 2 get old, but dem dare Dependz shur nuff help!!



speckle-catcher said:


> scowl?
> 
> that's his happy face


 Yep....I wuz smiling in dat pic.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Harbormaster said:


> We managed to scare up 4 traps yesterday! They had been there a good while and were chock full of stoneys!
> 
> Glad y'all could make it down Mont! Thanks Randy and Freon for all the fine cuisine and everyone that came to the crick and hung! We were blessed with some exceptional weather this year!
> 
> We still have some shirts left in all sizes except small and XXXL :cheers:


Enjoyed it and good to see all that made it again and meeting sum new folks. Good job on the traps Louie AND ab AND hARBOR.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

wish I could have made it. Hope shad grabbed mine. I'll meet up with him this afternoon if so! Looks like good times as always!


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Good weekend fella's.

Sorry I missed some of yall. The fish were biting and we had to check how many we could catch.
AB chillin.
Now thats a Scowl. Thanks again Freon for doing the cooking and cleaning. You're the man.
Capt. Kris and Freon. That is a conversation that would never end.
Megabite grilling at Midnite.
Megabite ROCKING at 12:01. LOL


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

waterspout said:


> wish I could have made it. Hope shad grabbed mine. I'll meet up with him this afternoon if so! Looks like good times as always!


Shadman did grab yours

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Thanks to whomever donated the bell to put on Freon so we would know when he's wandered off again! :rotfl:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Harbormaster said:


> Thanks to whomever donated the bell to put on Freon so we would know when he's wandered off again! :rotfl:


I was wondering why my dog's came hauling arse back into the house and kenneled up last night. Must have heard the Freon bell tolling...


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I was wondering why my dog's came hauling arse back into the house and kenneled up last night. Must have heard the Freon bell tolling...


 Probably because they saw you unloading your new supply of Peanut Butter!!  Now, quit hijacking this fine fund raising thread Skippy!!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

FREON said:


> Probably because they saw you unloading your new supply of Peanut Butter!!  Now, quit hijacking this fine fund raising thread Skippy!!


Ding, ding, ding... :rotfl:


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Ding, ding, ding... :rotfl:


From the looks of things that Dinner Bell rings pretty much ALL the time for yu Slim!!


----------



## martykaan (Jan 31, 2015)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Ding, ding, ding... :rotfl:


Is that the bell around Freons neck ringing?


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

martykaan said:


> Is that the bell around Freons neck ringing?


You have trouble reading or comprehending English?? That is HP's Dinner Bell, and if you ever saw him you would realize that it rings pretty much ALL of the time he is awake!! :biggrin: By the way, there are still some shirts left in case you would like to help out.....If not, Shut _ _ Up and move along!!


----------



## martykaan (Jan 31, 2015)

Harbormaster said:


> Thanks to whomever donated the bell to put on Freon so we would know when he's wandered off again! :rotfl:





FREON said:


> You have trouble reading or comprehending English?? That is HP's Dinner Bell, and if you ever saw him you would realize that it rings pretty much ALL of the time he is awake!! :biggrin: By the way, there are still some shirts left in case you would like to help out.....If not, Shut _ _ Up and move along!!


My mistake. I thought Harbormasters post was what you were talking about.
I'll pitch in. I'll contact Harbormaster through a PM. Thanks.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

martykaan said:


> My mistake. I thought Harbormasters post was what you were talking about.
> I'll pitch in. I'll contact Harbormaster through a PM. Thanks.


Thanks for helping out kind Sir....Have a Great day!!


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

FREON said:


> Thanks for helping out kind Sir....Have a Great day!!


So many suck up comments.....So many ways to get banned.
LMAO


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

martykaan said:


> Is that the bell around Freons neck ringing?


Yes sir! It was put on him right after he got knocked up. He used to be a skinny old goat and smiled occasionally. At least now, everything knows to scatter when it hears the ringing... :rotfl:


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Didn't get any pics but the best dove I've ever had! Thanks again Freon! 

The crab trap cleanup runs through next weekend! Still have a few shirts if anyone wants some!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I bought a shirt to help but its really great that you guys/gals do this. Its really a great cause. Helping out our wildlife is truly the way to go. It protects the future for the future generations to come. I've done it & still do. 
I was taught by my father if you take something from nature you should return something to nature. Thanks!


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Yes sir! It was put on him right after he got knocked up. He used to be a skinny old goat and smiled occasionally. At least now, everything knows to scatter when it hears the ringing... :rotfl:


Lmao from Big D! wish I could have made it but was up to my *** in a Blizzard in Matador.Crow

Harbor save 2 xxls and I'll pick them up next month sometime.If you can't finance me til then run over to 217 Creekside and shake my O'l man down.He prolly buy x2 mo an make you a cocktail!:walkingsm


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

crowmagnum said:


> Lmao from Big D! wish I could have made it but was up to my *** in a Blizzard in Matador.Crow
> 
> Harbor save 2 xxls and I'll pick them up next month sometime.If you can't finance me til then run over to 217 Creekside and shake my O'l man down.He prolly buy x2 mo an make you a cocktail!:walkingsm


Will do mungamworc! You missed some awesome fried Axis nuggets by Freon Satry night!

Thanks

Have shirts left...ends Saturday!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

You going to be at crick saturday unc?


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

waterspout said:


> You going to be at crick saturday unc?


Only if Freon brings some more Axis! 

Only a few shirts left if any stragglers want one...or two...or three! :bounce:

Thanks for keeping the stickie up Mont!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Harbormaster said:


> Only if Freon brings some more Axis!
> 
> Only a few shirts left if any stragglers want one...or two...or three! :bounce:
> 
> Thanks for keeping the stickie up Mont!


What sizes you got left, Harbor? No worries on the stickies. Webmastering the interwebz is tough work.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

did all the deadbeats that requested shirts pay up?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

speckle-catcher said:


> did all the deadbeats that requested shirts pay up?


Guess my check :bounce: I didn't get mine.LOL


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

TTT for a good cause!!!


:brew2:


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Mont said:


> What sizes you got left, Harbor? No worries on the stickies. Webmastering the interwebz is tough work.


9 Medium, 15 Large and 30 XL left...but they're going fast so hurry! 

We're meeting with Sheila tomorrow! Hopefully this will put a smile on her face! Thanks guys!


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> 9 Medium, 15 Large and 30 XL left...but they're going fast so hurry!
> 
> We're meeting with Sheila tomorrow! Hopefully this will put a smile on her face! Thanks guys!


When is this happening?


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

TexasDux said:


> When is this happening?


Knot sure of the time...but the place is Mont's hot tub!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

speckle-catcher said:


> did all the deadbeats that requested shirts pay up?


This deadbeat never got a return email. Can y'all send the paypal link again please.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

OnedayScratch said:


> This deadbeat never got a return email. Can y'all send the paypal link again please.


http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=12639850&postcount=35

I have your address in Beach City...we'll get them shipped this week! Thanks

Today is the last day boys!

Appreciate the pics Megabite!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Fair Winds and Following Seas our brother!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I asked once before but no response. I never got my shirt.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

dang Uncle Harbor, just saw the pic of Shaddude in the man cave.

I didn't know he was pregnant!!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

BertS said:


> dang Uncle Harbor, just saw the pic of Shaddude in the man cave.
> 
> I didn't know he was pregnant!!


Must not have heard Freon's bell in time... hwell:


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Rubberback said:


> I asked once before but no response. I never got my shirt.


We are still working on getting the last few orders over to me so I can get them shipped out. We may be slow, but we will get it there.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

louie.. if any xl's or xxl are left let me know. Lyndon said he wanted one plus I have a prop or two for you bang on. Besides, Good excuse for lunch! 

Actually a couple of guys here saw mine and acted like I didn't tell them and want one.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

BertS said:


> dang Uncle Harbor, just saw the pic of Shaddude in the man cave.
> 
> I didn't know he was pregnant!!


 Bert,, you should see him at game time(FB) after he eats and climbs in the Jacuzzi out back.. bleach can't clean your eyes enough bro! :rotfl:


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

LouieB said:


> We are still working on getting the last few orders over to me so I can get them shipped out. We may be slow, but we will get it there.


Waitin' on mine also LouieB


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

BertS said:


> dang Uncle Harbor, just saw the pic of Shaddude in the man cave.
> 
> I didn't know he was pregnant!!


I've got something for ya, Bert. 

You know the camera adds 20 pounds. I think there were 3 pictures being taken at the same time.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

We appreciate everyone's patience. Harbor has been bowed up out of town working like a dog and we've been waiting on a window to get together to get the remaining shirts out in the mail and/or delivered.
I was also a bit busy at the fishing show right after crab trap and I apologize for running behind. 
We'll get them out ASAP.

Spout, lunch sounds good. You're buying.

And Shad, I'm glad I could take half the fat jokes off you down at the crik. But you have lost weight and I found it. Just glad I am not as photogenic as you.:dance:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

LouieB said:


> We appreciate everyone's patience. Harbor has been bowed up out of town working like a dog and we've been waiting on a window to get together to get the remaining shirts out in the mail and/or delivered.
> I was also a bit busy at the fishing show right after crab trap and I apologize for running behind.
> We'll get them out ASAP.
> 
> ...


you got it!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

The tee shirt is so far down my list of things to worry about...it's off the radar screen. 

Just glad I could help out Charles' family. God bless them !


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Bocephus said:


> The tee shirt is so far down my list of things to worry about...it's off the radar screen.
> 
> Just glad I could help out Charles' family. God bless them !


X2


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Bocephus said:


> The tee shirt is so far down my list of things to worry about...it's off the radar screen.
> 
> Just glad I could help out Charles' family. God bless them !


x2 Bo!!

Hope the 'Melon Patch' folks are doing good as well!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

They advertised the shirts for sale to help I helped. Sorry, if I offened anyone. :headknock


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Rubberback said:


> They advertised the shirts for sale to help I helped. Sorry, if I offened anyone. :headknock


No need to be sorry. We were rushing to get as much done before the crab trap weekend and then right afterwards the real world opened up and swallowed some of us hole. 
We are definitely trying to get our tasks taken care of and that includes getting those who purchased shirts their stuff. Once again, the logistics of getting everyone close enough to get shirts and addresses to those doing the shipping has been a bit of an ordeal, but like I said, we will get everyone taken care of.

Definitely no one is offended, so please do not feel as if you owe anyone an apology. Just like I said before, I apologize for the delay but we are working to get shirts to everyone who ordered and paid.

Except Bocephus. We used his shirt to wipe up spilled drinks. :rotfl:


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

LouieB said:


> No need to be sorry. We were rushing to get as much done before the crab trap weekend and then right afterwards the real world opened up and swallowed some of us hole.
> We are definitely trying to get our tasks taken care of and that includes getting those who purchased shirts their stuff. Once again, the logistics of getting everyone close enough to get shirts and addresses to those doing the shipping has been a bit of an ordeal, but like I said, we will get everyone taken care of.
> 
> Definitely no one is offended, so please do not feel as if you owe anyone an apology. Just like I said before, I apologize for the delay but we are working to get shirts to everyone who ordered and paid.
> ...


I'll just wring it out and get a buzz...a Limetruese buzz !


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Bocephus said:


> I'll just wring it out and get a buzz...a Limetruese buzz !


90 proof t-shirt.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

LouieB said:


> No need to be sorry. We were rushing to get as much done before the crab trap weekend and then right afterwards the real world opened up and swallowed some of us hole.
> We are definitely trying to get our tasks taken care of and that includes getting those who purchased shirts their stuff. Once again, the logistics of getting everyone close enough to get shirts and addresses to those doing the shipping has been a bit of an ordeal, but like I said, we will get everyone taken care of.
> 
> Definitely no one is offended, so please do not feel as if you owe anyone an apology. Just like I said before, I apologize for the delay but we are working to get shirts to everyone who ordered and paid.
> ...


Its all good ! Again, I helped & need a Melon shirt thats all. I praise yall for your efforts & helping out a 2 cooler. God Bless.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

LouieB said:


> 90 proof t-shirt.


90 proof limetreuse Melon t - shirts will be fine. Hey, thanks again guys.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

OK!!!
Shirts are in my possession and getting ready to start sorting and boxing for UPS.

I have addresses for Rubberback and txteltech.
I know there are more that need mailing. If you would please PM me physical addresses (NO P.O. BOXES) I will begin to get these out beginning Monday morning.

Tortuga, I have your address already.

AND...I know there may be disappointment but this was a first come first serve...If we are out of a particular size, I will send the closest thing we have.
With that being said, we are out of smalls so whoever wanted one will get a medium.
Also, we are shipping the paid shirts only. If you ordered and if Shawn Or Harbor has not received payment, we will contact you. As of now, we have 2 XXXL left and 6 ordered but only 1 has paid. Zac...I need an address.

Once again, Thanks for your generosity and your patience.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

I ordered some on 2/20 via pay pal and I have not seen yet


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Not from you Louie. It was to an email of Steve something. I need to go look


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Question for friends who fished with Melon. What was his favorite artie? I know the color was as ....long as its Limetreuse!  But, I bet he had a favorite type? I want to know, so every time I use one and someone asks what I used, I will tell them, caught it on a "Melon" . Would also be cool for one of the 2cool lure makers to call one of their lures the "Melon" or the "Fade" maybe? Just a thought? Also, instead of giving a 2cool discount, just give that % to his family? Please post if you think this is out of line or not a good idea. Thanks!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Mr. Breeze said:


> Question for friends who fished with Melon. What was his favorite artie? I know the color was as ....long as its Limetreuse!  But, I bet he had a favorite type? I want to know, so every time I use one and someone asks what I used, I will tell them, caught it on a "Melon" . Would also be cool for one of the 2cool lure makers to call one of their lures the "Melon" or the "Fade" maybe? Just a thought? Also, instead of giving a 2cool discount, just give that % to his family? Please post if you think this is out of line or not a good idea. Thanks!


Saltwater/bass assassin limetreuse when we fished together


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> Saltwater/bass assassin limetreuse when we fished together


Every time.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Ain't no use if it's not limetreuse


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

:fish:


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

.:fish:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

*Got a little nice publicity for the Pick Up....*

http://www.galvnews.com/news/free/article_ebbed5fc-c491-11e4-b605-43926b5a9aaa.html


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Shirts going out today.
txteltech - 1 XXL
DCAVA -- 1 XL
Rubberback - 1 L
Tortuga -- 3 S, 2 M

Waiting on Zac, Haute pursuit, PoonChaser, and Onedayscratch.

Those are all who have paid...(that I have on my list)

Angel and FoF, holler at me if you are coming to the shop. I have yours here.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

**** -- 2 XXL
Gilbert -- 1 X3chins 

Anyone else?


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

LouieB said:


> Shirts going out today.
> txteltech - 1 XXL
> DCAVA -- 1 XL
> Rubberback - 1 L
> ...


Thanks Louie! I'll deliver Haute Pursuits and the rest of the addys are on the spreadsheet!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Harbormaster said:


> Thanks Louie! I'll deliver Haute Pursuits and the rest of the addys are on the spreadsheet!


I already received the shirts from Louie brother. If you are on the way, I could use a case of 12 ga and 20 ga shotgun shells though! :rotfl:

Thanks Louie!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I already received the shirts from Louie brother. If you are on the way, I could use a case of 12 ga and 20 ga shotgun shells though! :rotfl:
> 
> Thanks Louie!


Late season lead duck loads I presume? You're on 'em huh? 

We hope to close this out this week! R.I.P. Momma-sohn numma one!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Thanks for all you do big guy


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Harbormaster said:


> Late season lead duck loads I presume? You're on 'em huh?
> 
> We hope to close this out this week! R.I.P. Momma-sohn numma one!


Limetreuse clay mockingbird loads...


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Limetreuse clay mockingbird loads...




"Typical B-list well organized smooth running operation. ***?" :rotfl:


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

:rotfl:


:brew2:


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

We're about as organized as Conways tackle box.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

LouieB said:


> We're about as organized as Conways tackle box.


Conway don't have a tackle box, just a baitbucket.

he gets his terminal tackle from the man cave at the crik house.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

BertS said:


> Conway don't have a tackle box, just a baitbucket.
> 
> he gets his terminal tackle from the man cave at the crik house.


Ohhhh..just like Steve's baby brothers nephew.

Capt. Kris Conway.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Got our shirts yesterday, thanks guys!


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Organized Chaos.
Runs as smooth as crunchy peanut butter.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> "Typical B-list well organized smooth running operation. ***?" :rotfl:


I wuz gonna say..."_Chinese Fire Drill_".....:rotfl:

All's well that ends well....:cheers:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I like crunchy peanut butter!


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

slopoke said:


> I like crunchy peanut butter!


If you knew the story, you'd rethink that statement.:tongue:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

:redface:

Is it too late to take it back?


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

slopoke said:


> :redface:
> 
> Is it too late to take it back?


ahh hail..........LMAO!!!!

another one!!


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

BertS said:


> ahh hail..........LMAO!!!!
> 
> another one!!


Will never be complete without Dana almost falling off his chair.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Pot is right.. Found badly batttered box at the office.. Up to my knees in Melon Shirts..

Thanks..


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Pot is right.
> 
> Thanks..


why yes sir, it sure is. :rybka:


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

LouieB said:


> Will never be complete without Dana almost falling off her chair.


Same chick that lost her shirt and woke up on the other side of the crick? :biggrin:

:brew:


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

We finally got to hand Melons wife a fat envelope last week!

Kept it quiet and low key! 

Thanks all!


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> We finally got to hand Melons wife a fat envelope last week!
> 
> Kept it quiet and low key!
> 
> Thanks all!


Nice!! :whiteshee:walkingsm


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Thanks T 61K...is this a donation or did you want some shirts?


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Harbormaster said:


> Yessir gott 'em!
> 
> For those looking for the house...we're down from the Crab Trap Restaurant with this in the front yard!


What happened to the paint on the propane tank? Looked at it yesterday, only the eye was left.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

steve holchak said:


> What happened to the paint on the propane tank? Looked at it yesterday, only the eye was left.


that poor super duper spook has been rode hard and put up wet too many times. lol

ol' Uncle Harbor said he wished some of them younger fellas would repaint it for him. Since his eye site has started failing him, and he has the shakes so bad, he is unable to paint anything except abstract art any more.


----------

